# Chain and rigid top link pictures wanted



## stevebirkes (Jul 8, 2011)

Would some folks post pictures of how they hooked up chains to their brush hogs to let them float over hilly ground? For safety sake I want to use a rigid top link. 

Sure would like to see some pictures of how chain is hooked while using the rigid top link.

My tractor is a Ferguson 1951, TO 20


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! The ridgid member is removed and the chain put in it's place. The pins go through the chain links.


----------



## stevebirkes (Jul 8, 2011)

Thanks, but I have read where the ridgid top link is left in place and a length of chain used somehow/somewhere that will allow the hog to float over rough ground. The ridgid top link is left in place to keep the hog from flipping over when hitting a stump/rock and hitting the driver.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Holy crap! What are you mowing?  The PTO shaft would probably prevent that from happening I'd think.


----------



## stevebirkes (Jul 8, 2011)

Tractor Beam, The way I understand, or mis-understand is that the solid top link keeps the hog from bouncing up and hitting the driver from behind or if not that then cracking/bending some part of the tractor/accessories. I agree that the PTO shaft should keep the hog from doing this. But reports I have read indicated that that was not the case. At any rate, I had just as soon not take a chance. I want to continue using a solid top link and insert a chain somewhere in the picture that allows the hog to raise up in the rear when going over hills or gullys.

If you or anyone else is using a chain with their hog (NOT as a top link) I would like to see pictures of how it was done.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

If you find out, please post it here for us too because the top link is the only method I've ever known of for the chain. Personally, I could not imagine going over something so big that it would make the hog flip over on to you. That just doesn't seem a person could do that but I suppose stranger things have happened.


----------



## stevebirkes (Jul 8, 2011)

I agree, it's hard to imagine. But I have read what sounds like trustworthy reports of it happening. I can sorta imagine mowing down a trail and the front edge of the hog hitting something hard that it had missed on previous cuttings. A hard whack and up comes the hog. If there were a hard upper link the hog couldn't pivot up but it might bend/crack the top link or some connection. Having a chain in place of the top link would not allow the bending or breaking but the chain in place of the ridgid top link could allow the hog to filip up and land on the back of the operator. I agree that the PTO shaft should keep this from happening but then would it not be possible to bend the shaft or break the tractor case at some point of stress?

I believe the ridgid top link keeps the hog from flipping up and over while the chain in another location would allow the back end of the hog to pop up but not go on over to injur the operator. Also the way I understand it the chain would allow the rear of the hog to move up and down when going over hills and gullies with the ridgid top link still in place to provide the safety to the operator. (is that confusing enough?).

At any rate I was at a farm auction yesterday where they were selling a Jubilee with hog attached. I got a picture of the chain setup and ridgid top link. Now if I can get it off of my phone and onto this thread it may help explain what pictures I'm asking for.
CU, Steve


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I'd be interested in them for sure. I'm always looking for a better way!


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

Only way I can think of to keep the rigid top link and still permit some fwd/aft tilting is if the top link mount on the mower has a slot in place of a hole. The slot would provide a limited amount of tilting movement. Depending upon how much movement you need, something like a 6-10" long slot might be adequate. Think you would need to use the lower lifts to control the height of the front of the mower as the upper link is no longer rigid. The mower cutting height would be controlled by mower rear wheel and lower link height.

My mower does have a slot for the upper link but is only about 3-4 inches long which doesn't amount to very much tilting capability.

A 6" long slot centered over the lower mounting points and 20" above, would allow a pivot of +/- 8.5°.


----------



## stevebirkes (Jul 8, 2011)

Mickey, here is a picture of what I believe you're talking about. I can see how it would work but I'm still curious about using a chain. I've finally got the pictures off of my phone and onto my computer. Now to get them posted.


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

Guys,
It is my understanding that the hydrualic system on the three point hitch does not keep pressure down on the implement but only uses gravity and weight? I know on mine when I am pulling my box Blade and I come up to a large submerged rock the box rides over it and drops back into place. there is also a shock absorber arrangement that allows for some up and down movement in the implement.

Does this make sense?
Cheers
:aussie:


----------



## stevebirkes (Jul 8, 2011)

OK, here are the pictures of the hog using a chain to allow movement when going over/through a ditch or hill where the hog needs to raise in the rear to keep from stressing the connections to the tractor.

Not very good pictures. "A" is the chain. It is attached to the rear of the hog and to "B" which is attached to just below where the top link is attached.

"C" is where the front of the hog pivots. If you lift up on the rear hog tire you will see the hog pivot at "C" which could not happen is "B" were a solid brace and not allowed to move which is allowed to happen because of the chain.

So when going down into a gully or over rough terrain the rear of the hog is allowed to move up and down while still using a ridgid top link. 

I think. At least that's how it has been explained to me and how it worked when i lifted up the rear of the hog an seen it pivot at "C".


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Just got to thinking, that you could slip a length of chain through a length of pipe as your top link arranged in length to allow a float of some amount, but the pipe could act as a saftey net rigid top link at the same time to prevent a flip over too. In that picture you included, I can see where that "B" member should be a piece of angle, as thatr flat bar would bend pretty easily.


----------



## stevebirkes (Jul 8, 2011)

Tractor Beam, I can also see how a piece of pipe and a chain could work. You're right about the flat metal being pretty flexible. When I picked up the rear of the hog it did seem to bend pretty easy.


----------



## stevebirkes (Jul 8, 2011)

farmertim said:


> Guys,
> ...and I come up to a large submerged rock the box rides over it and drops back into place. there is also a shock absorber arrangement that allows for some up and down movement in the implement.
> 
> Cheers
> :aussie:


Tim, what do you have for a tractor? Is it a Ferguson?

I think if you were to filp a hog up high enough and hard enough to filp it onto the operator you would have had to been going pretty fast and hit a pretty solid object.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

stevebirkes said:


> Mickey, here is a picture of what I believe you're talking about. I can see how it would work but I'm still curious about using a chain. I've finally got the pictures off of my phone and onto my computer. Now to get them posted.


That's what I'm talking about. Permits pivoting within a limited range.

In the pics in your next post I'm not following you as I can't see the upper link and from the pics, from what I can see, the mower doesn't pivot at C but at the lower link mounts about a ft higher. Is there something I'm not seeing in the pics? What is the advantage to hooking on the the rear of the mower in place of the normal upper link?

Any chance in you pics the 3pt mount on the mower is NOT a rigid connection but pivots about C? If so, I'm not familiar with that design.

I thought about the pipe over a chain idea and passed it by as I didn't see any advantage of having a slot for the upper link.


----------

